# FreeBSD guest on VirtualBox with NAT -- some adapters fail



## sas3 (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been trying to use FreeBSD 10-RELEASE (64bit) as well as 9-RELEASE (64bit) on VirtualBox (3.2.x and 3.3.8) with the network setting (on VirtualBox) in NAT mode.

The following adapters (in the Advanced part of VirtualBox network settings, under NAT) seem to work (obtain the IP address from VirtualBox and get out to the Internet) just fine:
-- Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (82540EM) -- default
-- Intel PRO/1000 T Server (82543GC)
-- PCnet-PCI II(Am79C970A)

But when I try the following, it doesn't work as expected (no DHCPOFFERs).
-- PCnet-FAST III(Am79C973), or
-- Intel PRO/1000 MT Server (82545EM)

I'm not sure whether this is a known dhclient issue, a bug in the specific drivers, or something else.

I would appreciate any hints / thoughts from anyone faced/solved this before.

PS: I'm using VirtualBox on Xubuntu 13.10 (64bit) on my Acer Travelmate 8372.


----------

